# At a cinema near you



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Premièred last night in Cairo. Fascinating and poignant documentary film looking at what it means to be Egyptian. Very relevant to the 'new' Egypt . Lots of interest: people were fighting to get into the screening!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Isn't this part of the European Film Festival? Apparently they added extra shows due to public demand. I think that' encouraging.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Every movie house shows Egyptian films,


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

only place I can think of is the Sawy Culture Wheel, you can google them. Also, sometimes the Embassies have film festivals to promote their countries language/culture


----------



## GM1 (Sep 30, 2008)

This was the film festival of last week: 5TH PANORAMA OF THE EUROPEAN FILM


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

A very interesting article on this film, includes interview with director

Brave Film Tells Story of Egypt and Its Jews ? Forward.com


----------

